# everything wine...



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

My wife recently when trough a "smooty" phase...it's over now but she left a bunch of frozen fruits in the freezer...

There's about 6lbs total, theres strawberries, peaches, mango and blueberries. She was going to trow them out to make room in the freezer but I saved them, put them all in the smae food saver bag and I'm going to make wine with them now...
my plan is to unfreez the fruits, let them sit in 1.5gallon of water for a few days, press them add sugar to a S.G.of +-1.080, add yeast and all the fixins and look at it go!!

Does it all make sence or would I just be waisitng my time?


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2010)

6# is ok for 1 gal. Get a paint straining bag and put fruit in it. Add 1 gal water and pectic enzyme. Sugar to 1.080. Ck TA


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

Tom said:


> 6# is ok for 1 gal. Get a paint straining bag and put fruit in it. Add 1 gal water and pectic enzyme. Sugar to 1.080. Ck TA


 And keep the pulp until an S.G. of 1.020? See i'm learning!!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

while extracting the juices, can I put my pail in the frige or would that be over doing it for cold extraction?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2010)

It will be fine at room temp while the enzymes do their thing before adding yeast 24 hours later.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh and I got about 1/2 a litre (about 17oz) of grape concentrate left over but it's red, could I also add that


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 12, 2010)

*Fruit slade wine*

It's on!







I put the fruits to taw until tomorrow, I will then crush the fruit with a potato watchamacallit...(I don't know the name in english lol), trow everything in a 5 gallon bucket and add water to 1.5 gallon.

I'll leave it there for 3-4 days, then:
- I'll add .5 liter (2 cups) of red grape concentrate (just because I have it), -sugar to an S.G. of about 1.75-1.85
-Do a T.A. test and add acid blend if I need to
-add yeast when temp is at about 70(should I do a starter if I'm using lavlin1118?)

I'll decide as I go what I'll use to backsweet...


----------



## St Allie (Oct 12, 2010)

WARNING techspeak moment!!....

(it's called a potato masher)


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> WARNING techspeak moment!!....
> 
> (it's called a potato masher)



yeah that thing...i call it ÉCRASE PATATES!!! 
I almost put potato SMASHER...would've been close enough I guess!!


----------



## ithink2020 (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you give an update on this one? Sounds interesting!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 23, 2010)

ithink2020 said:


> Can you give an update on this one? Sounds interesting!



Julie and I have done a tropical fruit blend wine. Peaches, papaya, pineapple etc. I added some extras as well. Very good. Only a few bottles left. Time for another 6 gallons.

These can be bought at GFS, Sam's Club, Wal/K Mary. Usually 5# bags frozen and under $9.00. Often on sale @ 7


----------

